# My canary died :( :/



## issaim

My male 6 month old Canary died For no reason i bought him 1 week ago i Was the ebst canary owner for him stay 5 hours playing with them and changing ther newspaper changing food etc water 
But he slpet ALOT like each 5 minute he sleeps ! unfortunly i found him dead
What did i do wrong!!?


----------



## hawksport

Did he sleep every 5 minutes when you first bought him?


----------



## issaim

when i bought him no when we reached my house Yes


----------



## AlexArt

Canaries don't like to be on their own for starters, also sounds like you bought a sick bird to start with too. They are very small animals and can go down hill very quickly, the fact he was sleeping alot was probably a sign that he was ill most likely from stress of being in a pet shop then moved again to your house.
If you do decide to get another then I'd get 2 at least from the same place and make sure you have a large enough cage so they can fly properly in it and get away from you if they want to. 
You need to leave them settle in for a few days before playing with them, you need to teach them to be with people gradually over several weeks at least! If they have come from a breeder they will more than likely not be used to being with people on their own, so playing with it for 5 hours a day was just too much stress for the poor thing! 
I would suggest talking to a breeder and ask for their advice and read up as much as you can on keeping small birds before getting another.


----------



## suewhite

AlexArt said:


> Canaries don't like to be on their own for starters, also sounds like you bought a sick bird to start with too. They are very small animals and can go down hill very quickly, the fact he was sleeping alot was probably a sign that he was ill most likely from stress of being in a pet shop then moved again to your house.
> If you do decide to get another then I'd get 2 at least from the same place and make sure you have a large enough cage so they can fly properly in it and get away from you if they want to.
> You need to leave them settle in for a few days before playing with them, you need to teach them to be with people gradually over several weeks at least! If they have come from a breeder they will more than likely not be used to being with people on their own, so playing with it for 5 hours a day was just too much stress for the poor thing!
> I would suggest talking to a breeder and ask for their advice and read up as much as you can on keeping small birds before getting another.


Hi i breed canaries please be careful if you put 2 together they will HAVE to be 2 females or male and female 2 males will fight sometimes to the death


----------



## issaim

I went to the shop i told him HE is So feilthy avrery SO i told him he told me all my canary are sick Do u have a problem now beat it . what is my rights?


----------



## AlexArt

Unless you can prove the canary was sick when you bought it and the reason for it dying - You'd need a vet to do a postmortem on it! - Other than that I'm afraid there is not much you can do about it! I'd look elsewhere for another bird/s - a breeder is your best bet - where in the world are you?


----------



## issaim

lebanon i payed 100$ for it plus its cage! omg guyz


----------

